# IEC Canada



## cenmurf (Jan 30, 2012)

Hi,
I'm currently waitin on police Clearance from oz then going to apply for my visa for Canada.. Does anyone know how much it costs and how long would I be waiting for it.. I'm a bit nervous as I'll be going on my own but hopefully it will work out
Cheers guys..


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Fee schedule for Citizenship and Immigration Services


----------



## jaymzflood (Feb 7, 2012)

Hello there, like you guys im also applying for my IEC. Ive literally filled them in today and now waiting to print em off.

I have absolutley no idea where to go in Canada, im a Sky installer here, so im looking to pursue that career in Canada (not with Sky obviously) lol

Pretty bloody excited!!!

p.s where do I stay first of all? Hostel isit?


----------



## jaymzflood (Feb 7, 2012)

Ive also got this off their website, so I dont think the places are going to run out too soon! (i hope)

*Quota: 5,350
Working Holiday places remaining: 4,675
Updated: 06/02/2012*


----------



## cenmurf (Jan 30, 2012)

jaymzflood said:


> Hello there, like you guys im also applying for my IEC. Ive literally filled them in today and now waiting to print em off.
> 
> I have absolutley no idea where to go in Canada, im a Sky installer here, so im looking to pursue that career in Canada (not with Sky obviously) lol
> 
> ...



hi there.. yeah im pretty excited aswel. just got my police certs back yday so going to fill out the visa at the wkend.. my plan is to stay in a hostel in the vancover area for a few weeks till i get settled and i reckon it will be a good place to meet people.. when are u planning on going ???


----------



## jaymzflood (Feb 7, 2012)

cenmurf said:


> hi there.. yeah im pretty excited aswel. just got my police certs back yday so going to fill out the visa at the wkend.. my plan is to stay in a hostel in the vancover area for a few weeks till i get settled and i reckon it will be a good place to meet people.. when are u planning on going ???


Im gonna head to Vancouver i think too, I love skiing, fishnig, shooting, and this looks the best place to do it all


----------

